
Biggest Amateur-Built Sub Sinks--Owner Suspected of Murder - firebones
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/08/biggest-amateur-built-sub-sinks-owner-is-suspected-of-killing-passenger/
======
firebones
Suspected victim is a _Wired_ freelancer.

